# what type of job and wage from my C.V



## andrew_obrien (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi all just wondering if anyone is in I.T in OZ on this forum .
i am wondering the best places for I.T near the sea, and what type of job/wage can i expect from my C.V which i have pasted in here.
Many thanks in advance.

Education	1991-1996 Valley Comprehensive
G.C.S.E Results
Maths – C
French – C
Geography – C
Science – B,B
English – D,D,C
I.T – C
History - D
2007- Present – MCSE Windows Server 2003


College	2001 – 2003 North Notts college

Advanced BTEC diploma in ICT business

Work History





1996 -1998 Hazelwood foods – Chargehand
1998 - 1999 Motosave – Assistant Manager
2000 - 2002 – Wilkinson’s – Warehouse Operative
2002 - 2004 – Field Boxmore – I.T Technician
2004 - Present – Portland School – I.T Technician


Position Held At Present	I.T Technician
Duties	Run 2 domains with 3 domain controllers
Create and Run 1 exchange server and set up email accounts
Create and Run 1 ghost enterprise server 
Create Paperless office
Create school website Portland School
Create I.T online Helpdesk
Manage users with active directory
Set up wireless access
Use and configure SIMS.NET for schools
Use and Configure Sleuth for schools
Use Ranger for school computer policies
Create all staff and student login scripts
Backup servers with Veritas backup exec 
Teach Teachers on office programs
Help users with Promethien interactive whiteboards
Install and configure desktops and laptops
Support Students when needed
Migrate from server 2000 to 2003


Position held at 
Field Boxmore
I.T Technician
Duties
Asset management
Look after 8 sites remotely
24 hour telephone support to 8 sites twice a month for a week at a time
Set up printers in Unix server
Install and configure crystal reports
Install and configure SQL server
General user support
Run 2 Domain controllers + 1 Exchange server
Run 2 Member file and Print servers
Upgrade servers from nt4 to 2000
Migrate from exchange 5.5 to 2000
Run 2 Citrix Servers
Set up and run 1 Ghost server
Look after IP Telephone system
About me 
I perceive myself to be punctual and committed individual. I enjoy a challenge and would perform any task to the best of my ability. 
I have a bubbly, friendly personality and polite manner. I enjoy golfing and factual programmes and music. 
I can relate to all types of people and situations and can conduct myself appropriately. 
I can also work alone or as part of a team and have experience at managing up to 26 people at anyone time.

Any advise would be much appreciated
ps i am only 26


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Andrew, 

Have you checked out JobServe Homepage
That will give you some idea of the IT jobs available and where depending on your field. When I tried to get into OZ using my IT skills I was told that I need a degree, if not you have to prove what you can do and how long you've been doing it. You will be assessed and are given a deem date - this is the date you became a professional. You need several years experience to get in on a skilled independent visa. 

Jobserve many not give you the wages but you can contact agents from there. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

By the way, if you check out the "Please read..." post that has a link to see if your job is in demand. 

If you want an idea of wages an emigration expo may be able to give that to you in you are in the UK (just google emigration expo or show).

Regards,
Karen


----------



## andrew_obrien (Jan 30, 2008)

kaz101 said:


> By the way, if you check out the "Please read..." post that has a link to see if your job is in demand.
> 
> If you want an idea of wages an emigration expo may be able to give that to you in you are in the UK (just google emigration expo or show).
> 
> ...


thanks for the reply i have scored 125 points on my skilled visa and am classed as a pro.
i have been looking on seek and jobserve and am looking at about $100,000 pa after tax what do you think would be


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

andrew_obrien said:


> thanks for the reply i have scored 125 points on my skilled visa and am classed as a pro.
> i have been looking on seek and jobserve and am looking at about $100,000 pa after tax what do you think would be


What was the rest of that question? 

I'm not an agent and not really in the IT industry since I have my own home based business now so I can only point you in the right direction for some things.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## andrew_obrien (Jan 30, 2008)

kaz101 said:


> What was the rest of that question?
> 
> I'm not an agent and not really in the IT industry since I have my own home based business now so I can only point you in the right direction for some things.
> 
> ...


i was wondering about what sort of tax i can expect on a wage of about $100,000


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

If you look at the "Please read..." post towards the top of the forum that has links to the tax office here and tax calculators to give you some idea.


----------



## andrew_obrien (Jan 30, 2008)

kaz101 said:


> If you look at the "Please read..." post towards the top of the forum that has links to the tax office here and tax calculators to give you some idea.


ok thanks alot for all your help


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

andrew_obrien said:


> ok thanks alot for all your help


You're welcome


----------



## AaronE (Jan 2, 2008)

Same qualifications and me we need to try get a dual sponser mate


----------



## andrew_obrien (Jan 30, 2008)

AaronE said:


> Same qualifications and me we need to try get a dual sponser mate


that would be good any ideas?


----------



## AaronE (Jan 2, 2008)

andrew_obrien said:


> that would be good any ideas?


havent found any yet but theres gota be some out there!


----------



## andrew_obrien (Jan 30, 2008)

AaronE said:


> havent found any yet but theres gota be some out there!


Well if you have the same C.V and qualifications as me why dont you get in touch with visa-connections like i did as i have applied for my visa as i have got 125 points


----------



## ricardo blue (Jun 6, 2007)

andrew_obrien said:


> Hi all just wondering if anyone is in I.T in OZ on this forum .
> i am wondering the best places for I.T near the sea, and what type of job/wage can i expect from my C.V which i have pasted in here.
> Many thanks in advance.
> 
> ...


Hi Andrew,

I might be able to help you out with some employment in OZ.
I myself run an IT company in the UK but have some really good connections in australia who are always on the look out for decent staff.

I have a company in mind already who may be able to help you. 
If I can just grab a few more details off you, I will pass them on to the appropriate persons.

1, What did your duties involve as a Wilkinson’s – Warehouse Operative?
2, Have you got a clean fork lift license?
3, Have you ever used a barr code gun
4, Do you have the appropriate picker/packer/licker/stacker accreditation?
5, Are you prepared to work nights?
6, What size work boots do you take?

Hope this is of some use...

Ricardo Blue


----------



## andrew_obrien (Jan 30, 2008)

ricardo blue said:


> Hi Andrew,
> 
> I might be able to help you out with some employment in OZ.
> I myself run an IT company in the UK but have some really good connections in australia who are always on the look out for decent staff.
> ...


hi thanks for the reply i was a packer and sorter of all items that cam in on the night shift i loaded and ran the sorting belt. the item came in off palettes from the fork truck and we sorted them into boxes and bins for the belt ready to be picked in the morning. i do not have a fork truck license or any qualification in the picking/packing line of work as i work in I.T now i would work nights and am a size 8


----------



## andrew_obrien (Jan 30, 2008)

ricardo blue said:


> Hi Andrew,
> 
> I might be able to help you out with some employment in OZ.
> I myself run an IT company in the UK but have some really good connections in australia who are always on the look out for decent staff.
> ...


could i aslo suggest my father (Reece O'Brien)for the above job as he and my mun would love to move to OZ my dad has worked in the industry for over 10 years at wilkinsons and sefields and asda as a fork truck driver
he has his bison (man-up),reach and counterbalance licence.
he has worked nights for over 10 years and he currently uses a barcode gun he takes a size 7 boot.
he currently owns his own house and would sell it for £140,000 and move over as soon as possible.

Regards

Andrew O'Brien


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

ricardo blue said:


> 6, What size work boots do you take?


Why is that relevant? 

Is this for a serious position Ricardo?

Regards,
Karen


----------



## ricardo blue (Jun 6, 2007)

kaz101 said:


> Why is that relevant?
> 
> Is this for a serious position Ricardo?
> 
> ...


Of course it's for a serious possition  Do you think I would contribute my time to this forum just for my own ammusement?

I have so much information to offer this forum in the way of sound advice! .... I was tutored by the one and only Jim Rohn and his International Success Plan ($49.99 per month) I'm just trying to pass on his pearls of wisdom (at no cost) ....when and where I can!


----------



## AaronE (Jan 2, 2008)

ricardo blue said:


> Of course it's for a serious possition  Do you think I would contribute my time to this forum just for my own ammusement?
> 
> I have so much information to offer this forum in the way of sound advice! .... I was tutored by the one and only Jim Rohn and his International Success Plan ($49.99 per month) I'm just trying to pass on his pearls of wisdom (at no cost) ....when and where I can!


Any chance you could foward on my info mate?


Name: Aaron Thomas Eastwood DOB: 29/05/1989 
Address: 102 Gaunts Way 
Letchworth 
Hertfordshire 
United Kingdom

SG6 4PN

Mobile: 07935855888 
E-Mail: [email protected] 

Qualifications 
GCSE Equivalent 

English (English + English Literature) 
Maths (Applications of Number) 
I.T. (Word Processing + Creation of Macros + Presentations) 

(Key Skills C Grade) Obtained 

Diploma For I.T. Practitioners 

Gained; 

Systems Technician Analyst – Gained a Merit 
Hardware and Software Installation - Gained a Pass 


Also I passed my Cisco Networking Academy Unit with a Pass.


Education 
North Hertfordshire College 2005-2006 
Fearnhill Secondary School 2001-2005 

Profile 
My name’s Aaron Eastwood and I’m 18 years of age, and I am currently living in Letchworth, Hertfordshire in the United Kingdom. I’m looking for a opportunity to relocate to Australia. Now that I have gained my qualifications and relevant work experience I feel that the change I am looking for has come at the perfect time. 

I am an enthusiastic and versatile employee keen to use my current skills. I am willing to work hard to achieve all set goals and to work with colleagues and clients to the highest possible standards. I am a person who likes to learn many new things that can help me improve my skills. I also enjoy attending computer shows and fairs and also learning about new technology. 

I am currently working at an IT business which I carry out the day to day duties of a shop salesperson and an IT technician. My day to day routine is never the same. One day I could be repairing a machine in the workshop, the next I am out on site setting up new machines or installing and 30 user network for a client. This therefore means I have gained great customer service skills either on the phone or face to face. I think working in and around the I.T. industry makes me the motivated person I am. 

Work Experience 

October 2007, Switched On Technologies (Microsoft, Cisco & Symantec Partner) 

Role – I.T. Mobile Technician 


On site hardware and software installations 
On site server 2003 and small business server + exchange administration 
On site desktop and server fault finding 
On site data cabling (data and telecommunications) 
Network planning and installation 
Desktop remote I.T. support for business and residential customers 
In house computer repairs and up-grades 



January 2007 – October 2007, HIT SERVICES LTD 


Some of the day to day jobs I carried out. 


Roles: Shop Manager / I.T. Technician 


Hardware and software installation + upgrades 
New machine builds + installation in house + on site 
On site support to large business 
Spy ware, ad aware and virus removal 
Basic HTML web design + coding 
System problem diagnosis 
Data recovery and backup 
Remote support for all fields of I.T. 
Ordering stock, managing job bookings for off site technician’s 
Day to day interaction with many types of customers 



May 2004 – September 2006, Sainsbury’s Letchworth 


Daily liaison with customers 
Assisting customers with enquires 
Answering telephones to deal with customer questions 
Working on site 
Deliveries 
Stock Taking 
Basic Accounts (Inputting Data) 


January (2004) Work Experience (During School) - Stevenage Land Registry 


Basic office duties 
Filing 
Faxing 
Answering telephone calls 
Attending team meetings 
Amending house plan’s and boundaries 





References 

References are available on request.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

ricardo blue said:


> Of course it's for a serious possition  Do you think I would contribute my time to this forum just for my own ammusement?
> 
> I have so much information to offer this forum in the way of sound advice! .... I was tutored by the one and only Jim Rohn and his International Success Plan ($49.99 per month) I'm just trying to pass on his pearls of wisdom (at no cost) ....when and where I can!


Mmm.....very dubious Ricardo; going on past input from you - the answer is a definate absolute 100% yes!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ricardo blue (Jun 6, 2007)

scottishcelts said:


> Mmm.....very dubious Ricardo; going on past input from you - the answer is a definate absolute 100% yes!!!!!!!!!!


Celts  In the famous words of Elaine Page "He knows me so well"...lol

Now who wants to be a fire engine?


Ricardo


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi AaronE, 

Please do NOT post personal information on the forum since it isn't secure. You can always send that kind of information by Private Message. 

Also as someone else has suggested Ricardo can post things for his own amusement, so please take some of the things he says with a very big pinch of salt. I've never yet heard of a job that requires someone boot size as part of the application. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

ricardo blue said:


> Of course it's for a serious possition  Do you think I would contribute my time to this forum just for my own ammusement?


Yes I do and some people may not realise that  



ricardo blue said:


> I have so much information to offer this forum in the way of sound advice! .... I was tutored by the one and only Jim Rohn and his International Success Plan ($49.99 per month) I'm just trying to pass on his pearls of wisdom (at no cost) ....when and where I can!


Jim Rohn is brilliant and I do know about his Success Plan but I'm not sure that he said anything about applications with boot size on then - maybe I missed that bit of the course? 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

ricardo blue said:


> Celts  In the famous words of Elaine Page "He knows me so well"...lol
> 
> Now who wants to be a fire engine?
> 
> ...


Hi Ricardo, so funny i'm always in absolute hysterics! on a more serious note; my husband would love to be a fire engine. Unfortunately his feet are too big (size 12). He is, however an IT professional with many years ZX Spectrum/ atari support skills. Is there any chance you could find him a position? 
P.S. He owns a Sinclair C5 so may consider a driving job.

Would you like me to forward his cv?


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

scottishcelts said:


> P.S. He owns a Sinclair C5 so may consider a driving job.


That is the best laugh I've had this morning!


----------

